# tökerö



## Gavril

Do you think _tökerö _works in these sentences?
_

Eivatköhän nämä ”vessa”-vitsit ole jokseenkin tökeröitä?_

_Onpa tökerö tämä ravintola, tarjoilijoilla kun eivät edes ole käsineet! Olen tottunut sivistyneempiin ruokapaikkoihin.

Kaveri kolahti suoraan minuun eikä edes pyytänyt anteeksi! Mitä tökeröyttä!_

_Asuintoveri on joskus hyvin tökerö. Hän pyysi minua kerran odottamaan paketin toimitusta kotona, muttei edes soittanut minulle kun hän tiesi toimituksen olevan lykätty!_

_Hän keksi nimen vauvalle olettaen sen olevan ”luovaa”, mutta nimi osoitauttui täysin tökeröksi. Koulukaverit todennäköisesti nauravat tyttö paralle._

_Nämä hyllyt on tosi tökerösti pantu – mitään yllätys ei olisi, jos ne romahtuisivat muutaman viikon kuluttua.


_Kiitos!


----------



## lammikko

I believe _tökerö_ can be used to describe a person's behaviour or as an attribute for an abstract thing, but not to modify a concrete object. Thus:



Gavril said:


> _
> 
> Eivatköhän nämä ”vessa”-vitsit ole jokseenkin tökeröitä?_  Although I personally wouldn't use negation but rather a rhetorical question: "Ovatkohan nämä vessa-vitsit jokseenkin tökeröitä." But yours is perfectly OK too.
> 
> _Onpa tökerö tämä ravintola, tarjoilijoilla kun eivät edes ole käsineet! Olen tottunut sivistyneempiin ruokapaikkoihin. _ This to me is unnatural use of _tökerö_ as ravintola is a concrete object, but others may disagree. Essentially you are referring to the waiters' "behaviour" - they are not wearing gloves and this adds up to the bad quality of the restaurant. Perhaps you could use _huonolaatuinen/kelvoton/ala-arvoinen_ to describe the restaurant?
> _
> Kaveri kolahti suoraan minuun eikä edes pyytänyt anteeksi! *Kuinka* tökerö*ä*!_
> 
> _Asuintoveri*ni* on joskus hyvin tökerö. Hän pyysi minua kerran odottamaan paketin toimitusta kotona, muttei edes soittanut minulle kun hän tiesi toimituksen olevan lykätty!_  A more natural ending for the sentence would be _vaikka sai tietää toimituksen lykkääntyvän_.
> 
> _Hän keksi nimen vauvalle olettaen sen olevan ”luov*a*”, mutta nimi osoit*t*auttui täysin tökeröksi. Koulukaverit todennäköisesti nauravat tyttö*-*paralle._
> 
> _Nämä hyllyt on tosi tökerösti pantu – mi*k*ään yllätys ei olisi, jos ne romaht*a*isivat muutaman viikon kuluttua. _ In this context tökerö doesn't work as shelves are concrete things. You might want to simply use the adverbial _huonosti_ and perhaps the verb should be _koottu_, _kasattu_ or _asetettu_: Nämä hyllyt on tosi huonosti koottu/kasattu/asetettu.


----------



## DrWatson

Some further corrections (in red):


Gavril said:


> _Eivätköhän nämä ”vessa”-vitsit ole jokseenkin tökeröitä?_   Although I personally wouldn't use negation but rather a rhetorical  question: "Ovatkohan nämä vessa-vitsit jokseenkin tökeröitä." But yours  is perfectly OK too.
> 
> _Onpa tökerö tämä ravintola, tarjoilijoilla kun ei edes ole käsineitä! Olen tottunut sivistyneempiin ruokapaikkoihin. _ This to me is unnatural use of _tökerö_  as ravintola is a concrete object, but others may disagree. Essentially  you are referring to the waiters' "behaviour" - they are not wearing  gloves and this adds up to the bad quality of the restaurant. Perhaps  you could use _huonolaatuinen/kelvoton/ala-arvoinen_ to describe the restaurant?
> _
> Kaveri kolahti suoraan minuun eikä edes pyytänyt anteeksi! *Kuinka* tökerö*ä*!_
> 
> _Asuintoveri*ni* on joskus hyvin tökerö.  Hän pyysi minua kerran odottamaan paketin toimitusta kotona, muttei  edes soittanut minulle kun hän tiesi toimituksen olevan lykätty!_  A more natural ending for the sentence would be _vaikka sai tietää toimituksen lykkääntyvän_.
> 
> _Hän keksi nimen vauvalle olettaen sen olevan ”luov*a*”, mutta nimi osoit*t*autui täysin tökeröksi. Koulukaverit todennäköisesti nauravat tyttöparalle._
> 
> _Nämä hyllyt on tosi tökerösti pantu – mi*k*ään yllätys ei olisi, jos ne romaht*a*isivat muutaman viikon kuluttua. _ In this context tökerö doesn't work as shelves are concrete things. You might want to simply use the adverbial _huonosti_ and perhaps the verb should be _koottu_, _kasattu_ or _asetettu_: Nämä hyllyt on tosi huonosti koottu/kasattu/asetettu.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



lammikko said:


> _Nämä hyllyt on tosi tökerösti pantu – mi*k*ään yllätys ei olisi, jos ne romaht*a*isivat muutaman viikon kuluttua. _ In this context tökerö doesn't work as shelves are concrete things. You might want to simply use the adverbial _huonosti_ and perhaps the verb should be _koottu_, _kasattu_ or _asetettu_: Nämä hyllyt on tosi huonosti koottu/kasattu/asetettu.



Funny – to my native Finnish ear "tökerösti asennettu" sounds rather natural. "Nämä hyllyt on asennettu tosi tökerösti" is fine for me. Even Kielitoimiston sanakirja gives this example: "Tökerösti kyhätty koirankoppi".

HTH
S


----------



## lammikko

Ah, I see your point! Perhaps my division of the usage of _tökerö_ is a bit, well, tökerö. 

Out of curiosity, do you think that _tökerö_ could be used as an adjective to modify a concrete thing, though, as in _tökerö hylly_? As an adverb it works: _Tökerösti asennettu hylly_, but to my ear concrete things can't be _tökerö_. What do you think?


----------

